# Engine little noise and shaky



## lemgruber (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I am facing some strange issues my 2014 1.4 turbo Chevy cruze.

The runs great, I *don't* feel any misfire, or lost of power and the engine never stalled. 
But, my engine sounds louder than the average cars around me and I also consider my engine a little more "shaky" than I was used to.

Anyway, I'm not sure if it is something on my mind or could be a real issue. Follow a video with the engine running. In the video it sounds worse than in person.
[.video=youtube;MMJyCVb9oiY]


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello Lem, that doesn't sound quite right. The ticking is normal, the other sound would worry me?


----------



## lemgruber (Feb 13, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hello Lem, that doesn't sound quite right. The ticking is normal, the other sound would worry me?


Would you have any guess of what could it be?


----------



## funsize71 (Nov 2, 2019)

sounds like the water pump might be going bad but thats just my guess


----------

